# "NEW" Sette Serum Elite Carbon Frameset ($700)



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21170-175_SETSR0-278-Frames--/Sette-Serum-Elite-Carbon-Frameset.htm
15" 1055g w/derailleur hanger
17" 1095g w/derailleur hanger
19" 1115g w/derailleur hanger
21" 1135g w/derailleur hanger​Complete bikes: 
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...kes--/Sette-Serum-ISM-XTR-Carbon-Mtn-Bike.htm
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...ette-Serum-Elite-XTR-Carbon-Mountain-Bike.htm
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21167-018_SETPX0-277-Bikes--/Sette-Serum-Pro-XT-Carbon-Bike.htm
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21168-018_SETRS0-277-Bikes--/Sette-Serum-Race-SLX-Carbon-Bike.htm


----------



## Zigo (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks similar to Axman M6.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

nope it doesnt, not to someone who is really looking at the 2 frames.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

i dont see the difference.... both have the brake support on the rear, the open section right behind the seat, and the same cable guides..


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

On the Axman M6 which is the black frame the cable guides are different. The M6NB has a tapered headtube, neither of them match the Serum. Very similar but not exact.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

They do look very similar , bet they came out of the same building .


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> They do look very similar , bet they came out of the same building .


probably


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

They need to fire whomever picked the paint though , that thing is fugly . Going to have to repaint it for sure .


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

i see a few small differences now. mostly the head tube.


----------



## Zigo (Oct 30, 2008)

If you look for axman M6 on ebay you will find frame with the same cable guides, without tapered headtube and also without stickers. The prices of all these frames are almost the same you can simply chose which design you like the most  
Two of my colleagues are riding MS6 for a half of a year and they both like it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Tapered head tube would be a plus IMHO .


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## thevincentlee (Dec 6, 2009)

wait. i just bought one of these. wanted the phantom, ordered the serum. 17in. hope the headset fits.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

thevincentlee said:


> wait. i just bought one of these. wanted the phantom, ordered the serum. 17in. hope the headset fits.


Congratz








​


----------



## thevincentlee (Dec 6, 2009)

Jake Pay said:


> Congratz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i was holding out for a carbon frame similar to the phantom, the impulse was to heavy for a carbon at 2.9lbs. also, hope my frame doesn't break like the trek's fuels.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

where can the axmen frames be purchased? I went on Ebay but only the m1 is showing. Im looking for a carbon frame 17" around the 1000g-1100g weight for my race rig next year.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I found this at 1180g http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Vicini-V-wo...1193268?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item45f4e1f834 which looks like it came out of the same factory that makes BMC's frames.

And this at 1060g http://cgi.ebay.com/BeOne-Team-Edit...5766387?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3f028d7bf3


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

The BeOne isn't too bad weight wise, I was hoping on getting a frame just around 1000g with an oversized headset. Somehwere around the $500-$900 price range, I may be dreaming I think I'll have to stick with a standard sized head tube for that price and weight.

So far the Sette Serum is looking pretty good weight and price wise, it's only down fall is the standard sized headset


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Price Point is good with their claimed weights..My 17" Phantom was claimed to weigh in at 1100 grams















*Weight: *2.452 pounds (1112 grams)....







Not bad​


----------



## thevincentlee (Dec 6, 2009)

with seat clamp 
1246 grams = 2.74695979 pounds  
a little on the heavy, gonna put my xtr kits and mavic wheels.
"17" 1095g w/derailleur hanger"-Pricepoint  
I have a 10 lb USPS Scale, should be accurate. :madman: 
gonna have to go all weight weenie on this one.






MADE IN TAIWAN
M6-28-17"
That is about the only markings on the frame.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

thevincentlee said:


> with seat clamp
> 1246 grams = 2.74695979 pounds
> a little on the heavy, gonna put my xtr kits and mavic wheels.
> "17" 1095g w/derailleur hanger"-Pricepoint


That sucks....PP is usually accurate with their in-house weighing..









I do like the looks of the frame better than the Phantom


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Jake Pay said:


> That sucks....PP is usually accurate with their in-house weighing..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would send it back if you're not happy with the weight. If you call CS I'm sure they'd be willing to pay return shipping if you tell them the listed weight was off.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

I was thinking about that frame for next year, but not if it weighs that much. Now Im looking at the phantom


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Trev said:


> I was thinking about that frame for next year, but not if it weighs that much. Now Im looking at the phantom


To late, the Phantom is no longer happening at Setté..








​


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

well then back to looking around online I guess... Im looking for anything as close to 1000g as possible at under $700. I have found this one on ebay that looks pretty convincingframe

Not sure of the weight though. If anyone knows of any other light weight frames that aren't ridiculously expensive please post them up. I was also thinking of going with the DT swiss xrc 100 fork to keep the weight down.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

The mentioned axman M6 would be a good bargain if only the claimed weight (1100g for the 17'') was accurate. 
Did anyone measure the real weight?


----------



## Kirkpatrick (Mar 26, 2010)

I like the looks of that Sette Serum! Sette looks like they are making moves.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Kirkpatrick said:


> I like the looks of that Sette Serum! Sette looks like they are making moves.


The Serum looks way better in the thread pictures than the pictures on the website.


----------



## thevincentlee (Dec 6, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I would send it back if you're not happy with the weight. If you call CS I'm sure they'd be willing to pay return shipping if you tell them the listed weight was off.


I won't sent it back. That didn't cross my mind for a second. 200grams. I will make that up in my XTR front Derailleur, and other stuff. Look at my profile picture, I had to race a K2 4.4 ZED frame. that thing probably weights 5.5lbs.

I love the paint scheme though, makes it look like a name brand frame. Bike Build in about 2 weeks/pictures.


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

I was looking at the M6 last week but I couldn't find any online retailer, and yah im not sure of the exact weight


----------



## MMeglen (Apr 8, 2009)

I am honestly considering this frame for next year. Light frame with a low price tag and the paint matches all my components.


----------



## thevincentlee (Dec 6, 2009)

MMeglen said:


> I am honestly considering this frame for next year. Light frame with a low price tag and the paint matches all my components.


buy it and weight it, see if your's is +-50grams, from your sizes' claimed weight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The Serum ad in MBA shows an integrated seatmast.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

thats offered in the form of a complete bike but not a frame. 
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...kes--/Sette-Serum-ISM-XTR-Carbon-Mtn-Bike.htm


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

That makes this the only frame I know of available as a seatmast or regular, making it possible to see if a seatmast is lighter than a light seatpost and clamp.


----------



## olowe (Jan 25, 2009)

I was looking on ebay for cheap frames and I saw this. Its looks just like the Serum frame in MBA with ISP. And it's only 380$ I wonder if these are the same frame


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

it's not the same frame, different dropouts, different headtube, v-brake bosses, and the bb area is different.


----------



## thevincentlee (Dec 6, 2009)

I just think that an integrated mast is a bad idea. I always change my height to suit the course.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Sorry for the failed thread!*

I'm sorry I started this thread with the weight being so far off on 
the "NEW" Setté Serum









I really believed Setté and PP would of been closer in their claimed weight(s) 
as they were with the PHANTOM frame.......................


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Jake Pay said:


> I'm sorry I started this thread with the weight being so far off on
> the "NEW" Setté Serum
> 
> 
> ...


Well , lets see if P.P. edits their claims . They have been very accurate in the past , makes one wonder if there is a new proof reader or something .


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

do the serum or phantom have a protection plate by the bottom bracket encase the chain drops?


----------



## thevincentlee (Dec 6, 2009)

again, with the seat clamp...
12 ounces = 0.75 pounds -Google

2 scales
10lb USPS Mailing SCALE
*2.74695979 pounds*
50lb. Walmart Fish SCALE
*2.75 pounds*

pretty darn close...again...thank god...not to mislead people...my scale is accurate...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

17" 1095g (w/dérailleur hanger: claimed weight)
Your 17" ...2.75 pound = 1 247 grams (w/hanger and set clamp)









152 grams isn't a little fukup....145 grams heavier than my 17" PHANTOM









Good luck on gettin' her down to 20 pounds or lower


----------



## Johnnyboy (Jul 27, 2005)

olowe said:


> I was looking on ebay for cheap frames and I saw this. Its looks just like the Serum frame in MBA with ISP. And it's only 380$ I wonder if these are the same frame


That is the older Giant XTC frame with and integrated post! I love that frame, but its going to weigh more than 1100 for a medium.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

My Type X is 7.6kg an my frames 1265..
The money I spent cut the 100 grams that wasn't advertised..


----------

